# Spoke Nipple Clean Up.



## pedal_junky (Apr 23, 2016)

Cleaned up some crusty nipples for an old wheel rebuild. A spoke cut short, drill, and a 3m polishing rag with metal polish.



 

Before and after on a group.


----------



## spoker (Apr 25, 2016)

i also polish mine,i like the way the detailing sets it all off


----------



## Tom Roberts (Apr 28, 2016)

Look who found. Good tip there Frankie.


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 28, 2016)

thanks for sharing this simple but great idea...now I need some alone time to polish my nipples....


----------



## pedal_junky (May 1, 2016)

Tom Roberts said:


> Look who found. Good tip there Frankie.




Hey Tommy!


----------



## rustjunkie (May 1, 2016)

Nice going Frank! Here's another:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/thinking-of-replating-old-spoke-nipples-try-this-first.62640/


----------



## pedal_junky (May 1, 2016)

But my way is so much more time consuming! Hah. Thanks Scott.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 1, 2016)

Did you loose much plating?


----------



## pedal_junky (May 1, 2016)

I used Smith-Brite polish, it's not real abrasive.


----------



## OhioJones (May 9, 2016)

I will have to try this once i carefully remove the 18,000 layers of paint that have been added to my current. Agghh. Thanks!


----------

